
I worked as a VP for Jack Ma.  40 lessons I learnt - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/worked-vp-jack-ma-40-lessons-learnt
======
slivym
I'm sorry but some of this just reeks of PR bullshit.

Take your goals, multiply them by 3 and then you exceed them anyway? That is a
shocking indictment of your judgement.

Build a great idea? Yeah, we know the idea was great - because eBay was
incredibly successful for 8 years before TaoBao was launched and was already
in China. The success of Alibaba was it's understanding of the local market
and customs, not some unique idea no one else had had.

What I think is also a little naive is this focus on the idea that it's really
important to focus on the long term, and long term strategy and that quarter
to quarter doesn't matter. This is just naive, it's necessary to success in a
startup that you need to focus on the long term quite simply because that's
where the pay off comes. But if you're running an existing stable business,
you need to worry about the quarter to quarter too. Many many companies have
repeated this mantra over the years, but it all falls apart when a few tough
quarters come along and the CEO falls out of favour. For the long term to
matter you need to have a long term.

Learn from competitors but never copy them? Is this a joke? I really don't
know how anyone running a chinese eBay clone can say this with a straight
face. It's fine, you ripped them off. MS ripped off Apple, Apple ripped of
Xerox. It happens, but what is with this re-writing of history?

How can anyone read this dreck?

